# Where can I get a good repair manual



## Mike's06GTO (Mar 30, 2008)

I have tried to find them online. No one seems to have one for this make of automobile. I've looked for Chilton, Haynes manuals and even on their home web pages I can't find them. Hell, Haynes doesn't even have a section for Pontiac at all. 
The reason I am looking is that I want to know where all the O2 sensors are located. My goat is bone stock at the moment. Eventually I would like to do some minor mods. One of which is the exhaust system from the headers all the way back. My big concern is O2 sensor ports and how the systems I've been able to look at online don't seem to have any ports for the sensors.
I know most of you have already replaced the stock exhaust system with high flow after market set ups. Do you just bolt on and go? Do you need the programmer to bypass the O2 sensors? Do the headers and exhaust systems for the GTO come with the O2 ports? 
I am sure most of you will find these questions to be elementary, but I would rather ask here than jack up my ride.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Did you try Monaro repair manuals? 

Best I could find was this...

Pontiac GTO, Commodore Monaro Repair Manual 1997-2004

May not help since it goes to 2004.

Don't quote me on this but I think the 02 sensor is located on the Power Train Control Module which is located in the engine bay driver side in front of the power brake booster etc.

How about LS 2 repair manual? Corvette repair LS2 engine?
Discount Car Parts Stuff - Auto Parts and Accessories Catalog - 2005 Chevrolet Corvette Paper Repair Manual Performance/Accessory


----------



## AlaGreyGoat (Jul 6, 2006)

Hi, Mike,

There are four O2 sensors on the goat.

There is a front and rear (after the cat) on each mid pipe. If you keep the cats, then no tune is necessary.
If you remove the cats, then the rear O2s must be turned off, or you will get an CEL.

I found a GM DVD repair manual on eBay for about $50. You can also search, as there a some Holden repair manuals around.

Larry


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

I went with SLP headers and high flow cats on my 05 and I had to purchase new o2 sensors, the guys who changed the exhaust could not remove the stock sensors from the downpipes without damaging them.


----------



## exwrx (Apr 5, 2007)

AlaGreyGoat said:


> Hi, Mike,
> 
> There are four O2 sensors on the goat.
> 
> ...


Any way for you to maybe let me borrow that manual/dvd? I'm not suggesting a copy.....:seeya:... but due to the lack of materials available, I can't find fault in pirating material that isn't available for purchase. The 04 manuals are backordered from the MFG's. I have one on order, and it'll only be good for body, electrical and suspension, as the engine/tranny/brakes are different.

From what I remember from law school, necessity is a valid defense for a great many crimes, and I think reasonable efforts are the standard here. I mean, we can't be held liable for copying something that no one is selling, or plans on making available in any reasonable time frame.


----------



## GTOsarge (Oct 9, 2007)

Go to mygmlink.com and get the factory service manual.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

Mike's06GTO said:


> I have tried to find them online. No one seems to have one for this make of automobile. I've looked for Chilton, Haynes manuals and even on their home web pages I can't find them. Hell, Haynes doesn't even have a section for Pontiac at all.
> The reason I am looking is that I want to know where all the O2 sensors are located. My goat is bone stock at the moment. Eventually I would like to do some minor mods. One of which is the exhaust system from the headers all the way back. My big concern is O2 sensor ports and how the systems I've been able to look at online don't seem to have any ports for the sensors.
> I know most of you have already replaced the stock exhaust system with high flow after market set ups. Do you just bolt on and go? Do you need the programmer to bypass the O2 sensors? Do the headers and exhaust systems for the GTO come with the O2 ports?
> I am sure most of you will find these questions to be elementary, but I would rather ask here than jack up my ride.


Your rear O2 sensors have to be turned off by a tuner or programmer. You might have the option to run O2 simulators to keep the CEL from comming on. Here is were you can get the manual also: Helm Incorporated: Search Results


----------

